# 2020



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

I have been noticing plenty of signs and despite the cold/snow forecasted for today I think we are not too far off. 

Seems that GA, AL and SC are on the map.

Good luck!


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

Jamesh said:


> I have been noticing plenty of signs and despite the cold/snow forecasted for today I think we are not too far off.
> 
> Seems that GA, AL and SC are on the map.
> 
> Good luck!


Aiken Co. SC, just across the river from Augusta, GA., is the only verified find so far, from 2/14. A guy in Madison Co. GA, near Athens, claimed to have picked and eaten "about 21" of them a week ago, on 2/13, but he had no documentation to show he was telling the truth, nothing with a date-stamp on it. It's flooding here now and the temps are set to go down to about 26 degrees around Atlanta for the next 3 nights...


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

Im in the Charlotte area. Nothing here yet, but it's early. I usually start looking during the last week of March. Hopefully, much better than last season.


----------



## theshroomster (Jan 25, 2013)

@NCRealEstateGuy...I'm up in Concord. I usually wait for the forsythia's to bloom then its about 2 weeks after that...what side of town are you on?


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

I also live in Concord. You wouldn't happen to be a dentist, would you?
My Forsythias are blooming. I find that it is peak season when the Dogwood flowers have turned from green to white. I'll check a couple spots here in about 10 days or so.


----------



## theshroomster (Jan 25, 2013)

Not a dentist, wish I was. Kinda waiting around to get reports outta Georgia. Let me know when you hit the jackpot. I still have 3 quart bags in the freezer from last year...


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

I will report findings here. You do the same, please. My goal this year is to find at least two or three new spots that produce at least 20 morels. I lost two or three spots over the last two years to development.


----------



## theshroomster (Jan 25, 2013)

...Dang...this is too early it seems.... found in Mecklenburg.


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

Well, I suppose it's about time to start looking, huh?


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

NCRealEstateGuy said:


> Well, I suppose it's about time to start looking, huh?


The finder of those in Mecklenburg said (on facebook) it was from a little area that is always early. There are places like that for all kinds of plants. It's just weird. A guy down near Athens GA claimed to have found about 20 on 2/13. He didn't have any kind of date-stamped receipt and people, including me, ragged him about it, but I had the sense that he was probably telling the truth. I still haven't seen reports of anyone else in GA finding them that far north to date, 3 weeks later (it's been raining and chilly almost every day in that time period)


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

I was born in Jacksonville moved to Wisconsin at age 2 so don't remember it at all Both my cousins live in N.C though don't know if they morel hunt probably not. Always wanted to get back down their, someday I will and it will be around this time to hopefully morel hunt. Still got a bit to go up in southern Wisconsin but heck today high 60ish low in 40s, if right looked at weather for next couple of weeks and looking beautiful 50s for highs low mid 30s to 40 so wont be much longer I hope going crazy seeing some of these pictures. Last year was my 1st year hunting otherwise used to buy them not much maybe a pound every spring but though why spend money go out and find and who knows maybe find enough to sell haha. Didn't find enough for that between 3 to 5 lbs but boy am I hooked now. Ever since last year driving around I'm always looking for spots to go look. But best of luck to you all and hope you have a great spring hunt!!


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Swain County this morning. First of the year for me. Ten days earlier than last year.


----------



## theshroomster (Jan 25, 2013)

NCRealEstateGuy said:


> I will report findings here. You do the same, please. My goal this year is to find at least two or three new spots that produce at least 20 morels. I lost two or three spots over the last two years to development.


....Ding ding ding!.... found about 1 1/2lbs of early tulips... hopefully the fatties will be out next weekend. Be nice if we get some steady rain....


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

Found one while on a walk this afternoon. About 1” of rain forecasted overnight for the piedmont, and warmer weather to follow.

Excited!


----------



## Hopewell Harvest (Mar 25, 2020)

Picked my first one of the season in Huntersville,NC 3/25/20
Found this on a walk in the woods yesterday


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Western Swain County, 3/26.


----------



## Joey Pryor (Mar 26, 2020)

Found a few small ones today in Uwharrie National Forest.


----------



## Shroomynoob (Mar 17, 2020)

Has anyone ever found morels in or around Lenoir NC? This is my first year and I've got the fever bad. I've been prospecting some promising looking areas and found nothing. Any leads would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

Shroomynoob said:


> Has anyone ever found morels in or around Lenoir NC? This is my first year and I've got the fever bad. I've been prospecting some promising looking areas and found nothing. Any leads would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


I think Lenoir would be a great place to look, I’ve always wanted to check out the Wilson creek area during the spring.

Keep looking! In the piedmont they are certainly around, but it’s hard for me to say if all of this warm weather is helpful or harmful right now. I typically start finding them right about when the poplars start to leaf out (they’ve had young leaves for about 5 days or more). Look carefully around ash trees and poplar trees. Typically in places where water will settle or in flood plains. Most of the mushrooms I’ve found this year are associating closely with ash trees.


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

Found a few more, been an odd one so far. What do other folks think?


----------



## Bob Gosnell (Apr 6, 2019)

I agree, I think the first reported find was feb.13th and they are still finding them in Georgia I think. That is a very long time to find morels, a heck of a good season hope it's like that up here in Wisconsin!!


----------



## john cloer (Apr 14, 2014)

trowe said:


> Western Swain County, 3/26.
> View attachment 26076


Nice!! Always know when you score that it's just about go time here in Waynesville..


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

A few more today, wondering if this rain will keep anything coming?


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Went back to the same area I hunted on earlier in the week (see above post)







on 3/28 and found about 60 or so more. On Thursday 3/26 the area looked more like a swamp with water literally running thru it from recent rains. It had dried up a bit but the ground was still real spongy. The attached photo show 2 morels literally growing off of a tree trunk. This spot is two weeks early this year. I am still finding fresh yellows on my property in Swain county.


----------



## Shroomynoob (Mar 17, 2020)

Finally found some in Caldwell. This is my first season and I covered these lil guys up and left them. Do y'all think they will continue to grow? To be fair that Devil's ern was pretty big.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Monday 4/6, went back to my favorite area in Western Swain county that had been producing lots of yelos. Only found about 20, mostly ones that I had missed a week or so before. Most were a bit on the dry side and the woods had really dried out. Looks like it is time to head up higher and look for tulip morels. This particular area has produced about 175 total for the year which is about double what it usually does. This spot always seems to be prime around April 5-15, so about 10 days early this year.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Checked a spot at higher elevation in Swain County this morning to see if the tulip morels have started. Found about 50 or so and left to pick later. Was pleasantly surprised to find a nice patch of blacks.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Trifecta kind of day in Swain County. Tulip morels just starting to come in, a nice bunch of blacks and a few leftover yelos. All from the same hillside at about 4000 feet elevation.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Thought I would give a last look at my higher elevation patch today not really expecting to find many. Was in this spot last Saturday and came home with 40 tulip morels. Rain on Sunday must have kicked them into gear again. Was shocked when I emptied my bag and counted 115 for the day. May have to check 2 more spots in the same area that I had thought were done for the year.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Checked my high elevation spot for grins on 4/24, not really expecting much since I had had a good day there on Monday. Surprised to count another 110 in my bag when I got home. Need 36 more to make and even 700 for the year which would be a personal best for me.


----------



## lkramer (Apr 27, 2020)

I just moved to the Durham/Chapel Hill area from WI, where I would go morel hunting with my dad. In WI morels are super abundant and I never had any problem finding them. We actually would get a few pounds just from our back yard. Anyone have any spots they would be willing to share? I'd be forever grateful as I have hiked nearly 100 miles (according to fitbit) trying to find them. I typically only ever go once a year and never clear out a patch because I want them to come back. So I promise I wouldn't ruin it for you. I'd even give you have of everything I pick.


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

It seems like they are about wrapped up for the year in this area, but you never know if you don’t go. And after all that hot, dryness that essentially seemed to end the season about a month ago, we’ve had beautiful, mild weather with consistent rain...




lkramer said:


> I just moved to the Durham/Chapel Hill area from WI, where I would go morel hunting with my dad. In WI morels are super abundant and I never had any problem finding them. We actually would get a few pounds just from our back yard. Anyone have any spots they would be willing to share? I'd be forever grateful as I have hiked nearly 100 miles (according to fitbit) trying to find them. I typically only ever go once a year and never clear out a patch because I want them to come back. So I promise I wouldn't ruin it for you. I'd even give you have of everything I pick.


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

Found my first one on March 24.

If you head to the mountains, and higher elevations?


----------



## Milikin (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi All, new to the area. How is picking in Hayward county by Waynesville. Pisgah forest looks like a good area.


----------

